# Stolen - Schwinn 1947 Straight Bar BA107 or 97 Creme and Maroon with tank phoenix AZ



## azbustedvw (Feb 19, 2013)

My bike was stolen on Friday, 2-15-13 from my garage in Laveen (Phoenix) Arizona. 

Please help me find my 1947 maroon and cream straight bar pictured in the link below. Since these pictures i added a matching maroon and cream tank with original schwinn script on it. It is missing the chain guard ( i have it), it has paperboy bike handle bars on a cycle truck stem, with a springer front fork, no carrier, original non sweetheart sprocket, and I just rebuilt the hubs and re-spoked the wheels, skip tooth chain was just reconditioned. it has old style big lug white Schwinn Typhoon tires. It has a square state farm insurance sticker on the rear fender and a big round red reflector. This huge bike has locking springer forks, a Phantom style light, and all original pedals, AS bolts fenders, and grips . SN# H53669.

my original post on this bike:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34373-Schwinn-Paper-Boy-Bike-What-is-it-ITS-COOL!

Link to my gallery with more pictures:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1123

Picture on my rack with the tank - note distinctive rear stickers


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2013)

*stolen*

i am so sorry to hear about your straigtbar being stolen.i hate theives of any kind.i hope you are able to recover it and would be even better if you could press charges against those who are responseable for the theft.good luck to you.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 20, 2013)

*hang em high*

They have to go somewhere?!... Ive scoured everywhere for mine. Samr thing, stolen outa my garage.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 20, 2013)

*This is aweful*

This is terrible.. How did this theif get into your garage? Can we insure our bikes in the event this type of thing happens to us?


----------



## azbustedvw (Feb 20, 2013)

oskisan said:


> This is terrible.. How did this theif get into your garage? Can we insure our bikes in the event this type of thing happens to us?





Well, sorry to tell you all a sad story but I woke up Friday and my Golden Retriever of 12 years was having a medical issue... I called the vet who suspected trouble and instructed me to get her there ASAP. I loaded her up, closed the gargage (or so I thought) and headed to the animal hospital...  Sadly, I had to put her to sleep. I arrived home about two hours after having left home and found the garage door open. I assumed that in my haste to rush to the vet I didnt watch it close all the way and possibly it re-opened. In any event, I walked into the garage and the bike was gone....  I was already so upset about the dog, I was in disbelief over the bike... but it was in fact stolen.

As for insurance, Im told that homeowners insurance covers this type of loss, but most of us have a $500 to $1000 deductible, and a claim of course means your rates could go up.

Im checking ebay and craigslist daily for my bike...


----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2013)

*Wow sorry for*

your really bad day- Putting down a dog is really a bummer- Bikes HAVE been found though the net - so you have some chance on that -best of luck


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 20, 2013)

*Trace..*

Trace,
   I am so very sorry to hear about your dog and your bike. I lost both my dog & cat not long ago, they were family.
Karma will get that low down thief!. Meanwhile, although I am across the country, I will be searching the internet and other
avenues for your bike, you never know.
                                   Hang in there.................Wayne


----------



## azbustedvw (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks all!


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 20, 2013)

*Look around...*

Not sure how visible your garage door is, but how many people saw it open? 
Could be one of your neighbors is what I am saying.
So sad to hear about your dog mainly, and this to top it. As we know these peices of metal are great hobbies and treasures, but nothing is like the company of your dog. 
Another good reason to document all your bikes with picturess and serial numbers for safe keeping. 
I always want to get a special rider on my home owners policy which is cheap I understand. ( when I hear a story like this! )
Good luck.

Greg M.


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 20, 2013)

*How awful!*

That's why I don't keep my bikes in the garage. People wonder why I keep my bikes in a spare bedroom. Hope it turns up, I hate all thieves.


----------



## azbustedvw (Mar 9, 2013)

Bump

Hi All,
Still looking for my stolen bike. Scouring Craigs List and Ebay, but one of us may see it somewhere....

Take a look at the pics at the start of this thread. Also have the pics posted in my profile pics! Im not giving up!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

It is most likey a neighbor kid that has seen the bike a few times and saw that you were leaving. Most home thefts are from local residents.
I had, of all thing, a wooden hot tub stolen and it was found only two blocks away, being installed in the their back yard. The hot tub was all scratched up and since they were suspected of stealing it, I made them pay me full retail price for it. They made a very fast payment to avoid being arrested.


----------



## jedijoe59 (Mar 9, 2013)

My home was burglarized by some "neighbors", a couple of years ago. They took many things, among them my Fathers Word War 2 mementoes. The police did nothing about it, even though I told them who I knew had robbed me. I also scoured Craigslist and pawn shops for a while. I never got anything back. Good Luck.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 9, 2013)

My third year of college they ran out of dorm space on campus and forced the upper classmen off campus. My parents and I went over to th bike store and bought a spiffy Specialized Expedition Deluxe. It had like 32 speeds, kevlar tires, and fenders. My dad figured the cable lock was the way to go. About 3 weeks later, a hurricane struck and knocked out the power. During the outage half of campus still had power, so I would park there and go to the library to recharge my electronics. One evening, I came back for the bike and it was gone. I did the police report and the whole 9 yards but never got it back. I ended up buying the green Raleigh Sports I still own for $30 as a replacement. I bought a pair of big U-bolt locks for it. Lesson learned.


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2013)

will keep an eye on e bay,etc.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 11, 2013)

*pass out some flyers...*

Sorry to hear about both of your losses.  What about making some flyers up and handing them out to
all the neighborhood kids with a small reward offer?  Obviously the thief was a local person & came buy your house at the right/wrong time.
Hit the kids up with some flyers with a pic on it and description.
-BATM!


----------



## azbustedvw (Oct 15, 2013)

*Bump - Stolen 1947 Schwinn*

Hi Gang,
Still looking for my stolen Schwinn ! Thanks for taking another look at the photo's.

My bike was stolen on Friday, 2-15-13 from my garage in Laveen (Phoenix) Arizona. 

Please help me find my 1947 maroon and cream straight bar pictured in the link below. Since these pictures i added a matching maroon and cream tank with original schwinn script on it. It is missing the chain guard ( i have it), it has paperboy "BOX Style" bike handle bars on a cycle truck stem, with a springer front fork, no carrier, original non sweetheart sprocket, and I just rebuilt the hubs and re-spoked the wheels, skip tooth chain was just reconditioned. it has old style big lug white Schwinn Typhoon tires. It has a square state farm insurance sticker on the rear fender and a big round red reflector. This huge bike has locking springer forks, a Phantom style light, and all original pedals, AS bolts fenders, and grips . SN# H53669.

my original post on this bike:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthr...is-it-ITS-COOL!

Link to my gallery with more pictures:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1123


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 16, 2013)

I would suggest cruising the local pawn shops also.


----------



## azbustedvw (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive hit the pawn shops, the bike shows, the Fat Tire Tour deFat... every place I can think of... Craig's list, ebay.... I try not to bump this post too often so as not to bug our CABE friends, but this bike is a looker and I hope someone will see it!


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump!  hope you get your bike back. Sad story dog and bike in the same say. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Flashback Vintage Cycles (Oct 16, 2013)

*Stolen bike*

That's terrible suffering that kind of loss in one day. It absolutely has to be a neighbor or someone that saw it when door was open. I had a custom '48 straight bar stolen out of my garage years ago when my door was open for a minute. Heard that a punk kid rode it away. Well, I put up reward flyers up all over the neighborhood for blocks. Put $50 reward CASH no questions asked. A few days later i got a call from a dumba$$ kid.....i met him at the local 7-11 and said a deal's a deal. I held onto the fifty with a death grip and said "i know u stole my bicycle...I am armed and if i see you around my place of my kids i'll shoot you dead". It was an empty threat but he didn't know that, i used my best Charles Bronson impression and hard looks lol. Let go, and said "don't let me catch u anywhere near you alone". His face turned white....he bailed very quickly and that was the last i ever saw of him. I moved from that neighborhood and had my bike back. 

I think the time passed makes it so much harder to recover your bike. Like what i did, i think time is of the essence as people forget details and the bike could be across the country by now. I agree this place would be the best place to find it if an honest member stumbled upon it. Same with e-bay but it's hard to get the cops involved if it isn't in your local area. It just pisses me off that nothing is sacred these days and scumbags will steal stuff with much more sentimental value than they will ever get cash wise on the streets. That says nothing about the violated feeling you get when a stranger has been in your domain. 

I hope you find it.
Tim


----------

